# localización

## PirAh

Hola, me estaba poniendo con el tema de la localización, ahora que por fin me "compilo" el kde-i18n-es, pero con el tema de la console me surge una pequeña duda, donde pongo el "export LANG=es_ES", para que la configuración sea a nivel de sistema, pq si es para individuales, supongo sería en el .bash_profile o algo así, pero para sistema no tengo ni idea. Una segunda pregunta es que "consoletrans" habría que poner para el símbolo del euro, de momento puse es 8859-15_to_uni, pero no me lo muestra.

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## neuronal

Buenas, sobre el tema de las locales ya se ha hablado largo y tendido en este foro  :Smile:  De todos modos, aquí te pongo cómo lo tengo yo.

Yo lo tengo puesto en /etc/profile y de tal manera que cualquier usuario que no sea root tenga las locales en castellano. El por qué de esto es sencillo (también comentado en este foro), para no liarse uno demasiado a la hora de ver los mensajes de compilación de los programas; por ejemplo cuando topamos con algún error de compilación. Siempre es preferible tenerlo en inglés a la hora de buscar información sobre qué ha podido pasar.

En el /etc/profile lo tengo de este modo (resumido)

```
if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        [ ... ]

else

        [ ... ]

 

        LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

        LANG="es_ES@euro"

        LANGUAGE="spanish"

        export LC_ALL LANG LANGUAGE

fi
```

Y respecto al  en consola, yo puse en mi /etc/rc.conf lo siguiente:

```
KEYMAP="es euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

Guardas cambios y ya sabes, /etc/init.d/consolefont/restart

Un saludo.

----------

## PirAh

Pues tenías razón, si que se ha hablado largo y tendido sobre el tema, debían ser las altas horas de la mañana lo que me nublo la cabecita y no busque nada, pero despues de probar lo que me dices y ponerlo tal cual, sigo teniendo un pequeño probema, al cual no encontre ninguna pregunta en todo el foro y aledaños, y es que cuando uso 

```
 /etc/init.d/consoletrans restart
```

el resultado es que me pone:

```
 * Setting user font...

             putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument           [ ok ]
```

pero a pesar del ok, no hace nada, el problema viene del setfont, alguna idea con esto? Muchas gracias, sigo probando.

----------

## neuronal

Pues... sinceramente no sé a que se debe el problema  :Confused: 

Aunque muy seguramente si tengas el archivo, asegurate: ls /usr/share/consolefonts/lat0-16.psfu.gz

Otra sugerencia y, aunque no responde al problema en sí, ¿has probado con alguna otra fuente? por ejemplo:

CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"

Me da que te dará el mismo error, pero bueno...

Lo siento, pero no sé darte una respuesta más concreta  :Sad: 

Un saludo.

----------

## PirAh

Pues lo dicho, yo tp se a que se debe, el fichero existe, probé con más, e incluso me di cuenta de donde venía el error, setfont, que según el manual, al ponerlo sin opciones pone la fuente por defecto, pero ni así me funcionó. Reemergí el paquete, recompile el kernel con el 8859-15 como módulo (que era el único que tenía directamente en el kernel) y ni así. Lo más curioso de todo es que no tengo el 'consolefont' al arranque, cosa que hizo que no me diera cuenta del error antes, pero para más inri, al reiniciar, tengo '?' en consola y en consola gráfica, sin el scritp... misterios sin resolver, sigo buscando y gracias por la ayuda

----------

